# Some recent-ish studio shots (semi-nsfw)



## raphaelaaron (Aug 21, 2012)

here's a shot from a session with thao. great girl. personality plus.








a shot from a session with lauren.







a shot from a session with christy.








did a fitness shoot with cristy. a sweet girl, though she could probably bench me.
(note: different cristy than one above)



​


----------



## Tee (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh hell to the yizz-ah!  Good stuff.


----------



## raphaelaaron (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks Tee!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 23, 2012)

Tee said:


> Oh hell to the yizz-ah! Good stuff.


  What????  ^^



OP:  Nice work.


----------



## raphaelaaron (Aug 24, 2012)

tirediron said:


> OP:  Nice work.



thanks man. it's good to see you here still. i seem to be away a lot


----------



## tirediron (Aug 25, 2012)

raphaelaaron said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > OP: Nice work.
> ...


I have no life... where am I going to go?


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 25, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 25, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Oh hell to the yizz-ah! Good stuff.
> ...



translation = "I definitely approve of these photos"


----------



## raphaelaaron (Aug 27, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> Nicely done!



thank you, sir!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice stuff. Lovely ladies, photographed nicely.


----------



## raphaelaaron (Aug 29, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Nice stuff. Lovely ladies, photographed nicely.



much appreciated, derrel thanks!


----------



## lamarball (Aug 29, 2012)

Very nice tones and composition.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 29, 2012)

great stuff, maybe a bit tight at the top but great in any case.


----------



## amolitor (Aug 29, 2012)

I assume everything I am going to cite below is deliberate, I'm just listing them out as things I don't much like.

The first three you have a sort of a misty cast to the whole thing, as if you put an almost translucent layer of white over the image. It's a thing, but I don't much like it -- you're deliberately crushing contrast and reducing visual drama, and greying out your shadows?

The eyes in the first two look dead, having no catchlights in them. 

The hair is a little out of control in #3, it sort of works with the fur collar though? Maybe?

Too much vignette and an overall sort of muddy look to all of them. I think you're desaturating quite a bit, and the lighting and post combine to make it look like all these girls are in some dimly lit room.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 29, 2012)

amolitor said:


> I assume everything I am going to cite below is deliberate, I'm just listing them out as things I don't much like.
> 
> The first three you have a sort of a misty cast to the whole thing, as if you put an almost translucent layer of white over the image. It's a thing, but I don't much like it -- you're deliberately crushing contrast and reducing visual drama, and greying out your shadows?
> 
> ...



I think this look is part of the "Overton Window" you blogged about...it's part of the new aesthetic of clearly-desaturated, "affected" post-processing of images. Yup...misty look, deliberately compressed tonal range, grayed out shadows...vignetted...the whole nine yards. It's a current trend. It's very of this decade. Lightroom presets for example: MANY of them "Crush" what used to be desirable things in color photography: extended tonal range, clear color differentiation, snap, sparkle, etc--all of it gets MUSHED...and yet...many viewers seem to really LIKE this look! WHY this look is popular could be the subject for a new amolitor blog post, perhaps one based on but expanding upon your "Overton Window" post of recent days.


----------



## amolitor (Aug 29, 2012)

Huh, cool. I don't actually spend THAT much time looking at fashiony stuff. I've seen the "desaturate, contrast to the mids" thing a lot, that makes people look like slightly metallic mannikins. I hate THAT look a GREAT deal  Now that I'm thinking in those terms, though, this does look like an offshoot of that style. Not that I want to get in to plotting genealogical charts of fashion style, but it might be kind of fun for someone!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 29, 2012)

Totally makes me appreciate other people's styles. Gorgeous!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 29, 2012)

amolitor said:


> Huh, cool. I don't actually spend THAT much time looking at fashiony stuff. I've seen the "desaturate, contrast to the mids" thing a lot, that makes people look like slightly metallic mannikins. I hate THAT look a GREAT deal  Now that I'm thinking in those terms, though, this does look like an offshoot of that style. Not that I want to get in to plotting genealogical charts of fashion style, but it might be kind of fun for someone!



Well, yeah...this is very much a "style" thing...people in their 20's seem to like it quite a bit...it's not MY cuppa' tea either, but I do appreciate it. It's kind of like "shabby chic" decorating....to ME it still looks shabby....not chic....Buuuuuuut, to people who were brought up on TV shows like The Real World, Lost, and Two And A Half Men, Chevy's Mexican restaurants,etc,etc...well...shabby chic often appears "chic". I guess maybe it's the same way many old people loved Ernest Hemingway's writing...to "me" it always seemed..."ehhh"...my wife's grandmother Helen, now 98 years old, positively HATES antique furnishing of any kind!. As she describes antique furishings, "Awww... that old stuff...it's just a bunch of hand-me-down junk from my parents's parents! Its so dad-gum OLD! I hated that stuff sixty years ago,and I hate it even more now!"

Different strokes for different folks! (Okay Mishele, now _there's_ *an obvious set-up* for a funny response....)


----------



## Tee (Aug 29, 2012)

That post processing look is sometimes known as the Jamie Ibarra technique. It's the fashion version of an e-session with blown out skies. It's what's popular and personally I think he did a wonderful job.

@amolitor- if you don't like this style, then don't pick up the September issue of W- your head will explode.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 29, 2012)

Article entitled "Paradigm Shift: Jaime Ibarra"

Paradigm Shift - Jaime Ibarra


----------

